# First English Viking grave uncovered?



## Brian G Turner (Sep 7, 2004)

Archaeologists have made what is believed to be the first discovery of a Viking burial site in England.   The site is said to be among the most significant discoveries made in the UK in the past 100 years. 

  The burial site, containing the bodies of four men and two women, was found outside the village of Cumwhitton, near Carlisle by local metal enthusiast Peter Adams. 

  The site is believed to date back to the 10th Century. 

  Archaeologists have spent months excavating the site which yielded up swords, jewellery and riding equipment. 

  The only other known Viking cemetery is at Ingleby in Derbyshire which was excavated in the 1940s, but the bodies had been cremated and not buried as in Cumbria. 

  Archaeologists began searching the site after Mr Adams found two copper brooches.  



 More: 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cumbria/3632988.stm


----------



## Wayfarer (Oct 4, 2004)

Being a branch of the Vikings, how significant, in terms of size of population,  was the Norman conquest of the land of the Angles and Saxons?


----------



## Hypes (Oct 5, 2004)

Go Norway, I say.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 5, 2004)

Not very significant in most parts of England.


----------



## Plo Addonnas (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm sure Harold Godwinson would argue that point with you.


----------

